# con tal de que



## samikahan

I was told that in english this would be "as long as" 

Some good examples please


----------



## funnydeal

From  WordReference Dictionary

as long as the war lasted  =  mientras duró la guerra

as long as you're happy = *con tal que *estés contenta


In México we say "con tal de que"

Ire a la fiesta con tal de que estes contenta

Me disculpare con tal de que me dejen en paz


----------



## DCPaco

provided that...(also colloquially: so long as you...)

*so long as* 
_conj._ *1. *During the time that; while: _We will stay so long as you need us._
*2. *Inasmuch as; since: _So long as you're driving into town, why not give me a ride?_
*3. *Provided that: _I will give you the book so long as you return it._



Kenneth G. Wilson (1923–). The Columbia Guide to Standard American English. 1993. 

*inasmuch as, insofar as (subord. conjs.)* Both locutions are conventionally spelled as two words and have meanings and functions similar to _since, because,_ and _as;_ and to _due to the fact that, given the fact that,_ and a few other clichés designed to vary these conjunctions. _Inasmuch as_ and _insofar_ as are occasionally criticized for being too wordy, but they are Standard and useful for variety.


----------



## Basenjigirl

samikahan said:


> I was told that in english this would be "as long as"
> 
> Some good examples please




Te acompaño a casa con tal de que me dejes conducir. (I'll go home with you as long as you let me drive.)


----------



## mariente

Correcto!


----------



## samikahan

Ire a la fiesta con tal de que *estes* contenta

Does it require always the subjonctive ?!


----------



## Basenjigirl

samikahan said:


> Ire a la fiesta con tal de que *estes* contenta
> 
> Does it require always the subjonctive ?!



Sí. "con tal de que" + subjuntivo. SIEMPRE. Lleva el subjuntivo porque presenta la condición como algo imprescindible para la realización de la acción principal. Dicho de otra manera, expresa una condición bajo la que se cumple el contendio de la oración principal. 

Yes, "con tal de que + subjunctive" ALWAYS. Uses the subjunctive because it is a conditional adverbial phrase that expresses the condition under which the principal action can take place. In other words, it is expressing a condition that has not yet been realized or completed.


----------



## mariente

samikahan said:


> Ire a la fiesta con tal de que *estes* contenta
> 
> Does it require always the subjonctive ?!


No siempre, en algunos casos va infinitvo

Por ejemplo: Con tal de ir a la fiesta, haria cualquier cosa. Con tal de participar, pago los 10 pesos--> ahi te referís a vos mismo. 

Generalmente lo del verbo en estés, me dejes, cantes, etc, es cuando van dirigidos a alguna persona


----------



## samikahan

Basenjigirl said:


> Sí. "con tal de que" + subjuntivo. SIEMPRE. Lleva el subjuntivo porque presenta la condición como algo imprescindible para la realización de la acción principal. Dicho de otra manera, expresa una condición bajo la que se cumple el contendio de la oración principal.
> 
> Yes, "con tal de que + subjunctive" ALWAYS. Uses the subjunctive because it is a conditional adverbial phrase that expresses the condition under which the principal action can take place. In other words, it is expressing a condition that has not yet been realized or completed.


 
WoW what an explanation. And I taught I am good in grammar. Thank you very very much !!!


----------



## Basenjigirl

Thanks! I took a semester-long course on the Spanish subjunctive last year at Middlebury College. That's the only reason why I was able to give that answer!


----------



## samikahan

mariente said:


> No siempre, en algunos casos va infinitvo
> 
> Por ejemplo: Con tal de ir a la fiesta, haria cualquier cosa. Con tal de participar, pago los 10 pesos--> ahi te referís a vos mismo.
> 
> Generalmente lo del verbo en estés, me dejes, cantes, etc, es cuando van dirigidos a alguna persona


 
Using the infinitiv after, is even harder .


----------



## samikahan

Basenjigirl said:


> Thanks! I took a semester-long course on the Spanish subjunctive last year at Middlebury College. That's the only reason why I was able to give that answer!


 
The subjunctive is really beautiful.

Thanks to all of you, guys !


----------



## mariente

samikahan said:


> Using the infinitiv after, is even harder .


You use it when you are refering to yourself, sth that YOU want to do. Otherwise, there s no other way to say it present


----------



## miklo3600

Hola foreros:
?Que opinan?

Pueden ir al cine con tal de que regresen antes de las diez.
You can go to the movies as long as you return before ten.

con tal de que=as long as
what about
siempre y cuando=as long as?

Gracias por la ayuda

Un Saludo


----------



## QUIJOTE

Las dos formas estan bien como las has usado, tambien se puede decir..."Pueden ir al cine *con la condicion* que regresen antes de las diez". Saludos


----------



## yoliyoli

In Quijote´s sentence he forgot "de"

Pueden ir al cine *con la condicion* de que regresen antes de las diez.

But miklo, your sentence is perfect.


----------



## Fernita

yoliyoli said:


> In Quijote´s sentence he forgot "de"
> 
> Pueden ir al cine *con la condición* de que regresen antes de las diez.
> 
> But miklo, your sentence is perfect.


 
I agree with yoliyoli. Your sentence is perfect.
Just another option:
Pueden ir al cine siempre y cuando regresen antes de las diez.


----------



## Cubanboy

Fernita said:


> I agree with yoliyoli. Your sentence is perfect.
> Just another option:
> Pueden ir al cine siempre y cuando regresen antes de las diez.



De acuerdo con Yoli y contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## miklo3600

Vaya, tantas maneras de decir la misma cosa. 

Gracias por vuestas respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## Sairen

Hold on a second - I always thought "siempre y cuando" meant "whenever"

"Siempre y cuando lavo mi coche, llueve."

Is that not right? Or is it some strange halfway meaning between the two?


----------



## YaniraTfe

Sairen said:


> Hold on a second - I always thought "siempre y cuando" meant "whenever"
> 
> "Siempre y cuando lavo mi coche, llueve."
> 
> Is that not right? Or is it some strange halfway meaning between the two?


 
Hi Sairen!

*"whenever" is "siempre que" o "cada vez que"*

"Siempre que lavo mi coche, llueve."
"Cada vez que lavo mi coche, llueve."

Greetings!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

I think in your example it would be:

Siempre que lavo mi coche, llueve.
Siempre, cuando lavo mi coche, llueve.


----------



## nvh

Could anybody tell me what " con tal de que" means using it on a sample sentence?
Gracias, thank you, tesekkur.


----------



## gregohp

Hi!

In English, it can be translated as "as long as..." or "So that", depends on the context:

"Puedes hacer lo que quieras con tal de que no me molestes" -->
"You can do whatever yiou want as long as you don't bother me"

"Con tal de que se callase, le dieron el dinero" -->
"They gave her the money so that she shut up"


----------



## Clemmabel

Hola nvh
" con tal de que" means "provided that" & reuires the subjunctive in the subordinate clause
p.e:  Vamos a la playa con tal que mi hermano no tenga que trabajar


----------



## gregohp

Hi!

Clemmabel, that sentence in spanish doesn't mean that you go to the beach if your brother has a free day from work, it means, that you go to the beach and that way, you prevent that your brother goes to work"... is that what you meant?

regards,

Grego.


----------



## nvh

Hi gregoph,

However, from the meaning of "as long as"(as you stated) I understand that it also means as in the first sentence that you gave: you go to the beach if your brother has a free day from work.
Is not it?


----------



## gregohp

Maybe the "as long as" then is not the best translation. "Con tal de que" implies a degree of "giving up" or a "purpose"....

The following sentences are more or less the same:

"Puedes hacer lo que quieras con tal de que no me molestes"
"Puedes hacer lo que quieras si no me molestas"

In the first one, you are tired of that person and would allow him to do whatever he wants, just if he stops bothering you.

The second one, is neutral, even polite... Don't know if I'm explining it properly 

regards,

Grego.


----------



## nvh

entendido claramente.. realmente no hay gran diferencia entre..
gracias.


----------



## tempus_fugit

Let me add another explanation:

"Con tal de que" means the same as "siempre y cuando". Así:

"puedes hacer lo que quieras con tal de que (siempre y cuando) no me molestes";

"iremos a la playa (better than "vamos a la playa") siempre y cuando mi hermano no tenga que trabajar";

"puedes hacer lo que quieras con tal de que (siempre y cuando) no me molestes".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## nvh

Gracias por las ayudas preciosas..


----------



## asm

Realmente sí es siempre; en el caso que mencionas hay una diferencia muy significativa:
*
Con tal de que* es diferente a *con tal de *ya que en el segundo caso el verbo sigue a una preposición (de) y por lo tanto se usa el infinitivo.

Voy a la fiesta con tal de que nos lo pasemos bien.
Voy a la fiesta con tal de pasarlo bien.



mariente said:


> No siempre, en algunos casos va infinitvo
> 
> Por ejemplo: Con tal de ir a la fiesta, haria cualquier cosa. Con tal de participar, pago los 10 pesos--> ahi te referís a vos mismo.
> 
> Generalmente lo del verbo en estés, me dejes, cantes, etc, es cuando van dirigidos a alguna persona


----------

